

Every time an engineer joins Facebook, a startup dies - merijn481

Next to all the talent acquisitions (Sofa etc), many a great engineer is hired away from a sometimes promising startup by Facebook (Lightbox etc). What are examples where this happened? Your thoughts please!
======
michael_fine
Why do we assume that being hired at a startup is inherently better than being
hired at Facebook, or any technology company for that matter? People can
create just as much value at a large company than at a small one, though there
are fewer outliers.

~~~
igorsyl
People may create more value at a large company but most of the compensation
will go to the founders and investors.

~~~
overgryphon
Most of the compensation goes to the founders and investers in startups as
well.

------
27182818284
>Every time an engineer joins Facebook, a startup dies

eh, I'm not convinced. Sure some will, others go on to have jobs with decent
family-supporting salaries, great benefits, and predictable hours. I know a
couple of engineers like this who make > $100K in the midwest and they're home
for dinner at night by 5:30 every night. It just isn't a dichotomy of startup
or poverty and shittiness without contribution to society.

------
benologist
I'm sure there are exceptions in the talent acquisitions but most startups
just aren't worth keeping and are going to die. Talent acquisition is a way
for the story to end without you becoming homeless.

